

OLIVERS: The Last Pair of Athletic Shorts You'll Ever Need - Jmetz1
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/433658499/olivers-the-last-pair-of-athletic-shorts-youll-eve

======
Jmetz1
I just ordered a pair. They look sweet. Like the Warby Parker of gym shorts.

------
michaelmior
These look great, but curious why this ended up on the front page of HN.

